# Doe with bright red discharge 2 days post kidding



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I had a FF ND give birth to twins on monday. Everything went fine. I saw her pass a placenta and it seemed to be whole. She still looked quite large. I did go in to check and couldn't feel anything. Also tried to "bounce" her although I have never been very good at that! Appetite is fine, she is producing plenty of milk but I noticed she looks slightly "hunched" and has a bit of bright red bloody discharge, not the normal deep red. What do you think would be a cause of that? I did not give her anything to help clean her out since I did see her pass the placenta, but maybe something is still left? What do you all think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is it a lot of blood? I have seen the bright red before but usually it clears up pretty quick.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

no, not a lot. Guess I will just keep an eye on her for now. She seems to be acting pretty normal otherwise...


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I would call the vet and ask him what his first choice of post kiddding antibiotic would be....If she were mine I would give her 2 cc's of Draxxcin and some probiotics or yogurt to keep her tummy working. Lots of good clean water always helps too....
good luck....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She will clean out naturally for about 2 weeks or so... it will look bloody like...sometimes bright to a darker red color...and her tail... will be very messy...you just don't want a foul smell with the discharge...

If she is acting.... eating... drinking normal... then she is OK.... :hug: 

I have a Doe... that will be very large still ...after she kids and everytime... I go in and check ...to see if there are any kids in there...but Nope...nothing... if you went in and felt for kids... as far as you can reach and felt nothing ...there isn't anymore kids in there...

Did you put a bolus in her ...after she dropped the afterbirth? If not...
Keep an eye on her... for a smelly discharge in case of infection.... or if she goes off feed..... take her temp immediately...
If she is acting OK ...I wouldn't worry.... :wink: 

She may feel sore from the kidding...may be why she is hunching a bit...


----------

